# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Eerder stoppen met pil?

## Lieves

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb een vraag omtrent de anticonceptiepil.

Ik ben in december gestart met mijn pilstrip. In deze periode heb ik geen gemeenschap gehad met een jongen, maar heeft hij me wel bevredigd met zijn handen waardat (naar mijn mening voorvocht op hing).
Ik heb de pil gewoon doorgenomen omdat ik geen zin had mijn regels te krijgen op nieuwjaar. Deze pilstrip eindigt deze donderdag. Nu heb ik ongewone symptomen: mijn buik staat letterlijk op springen, ik heb lichte rugpijn, mijn borsten doen ook een beetje pijn (maar dit zou ook door mijn BH-beugel kunnen komen blijkbaar) en soms krijg ik krampen in mijn buik. Dit kan eveneens wijzen op de regels die er misschien aan zitten te komen, maar ik vrees natuurlijk telkens voor het ergste, nl. dat ik zwanger ben. Ik vroeg me nu af of het kwaad zou kunnen dat ik twee dagen eerder zou stoppen met mijn pilstrip, zodat ik kan 'checken' of mijn regels doorkomen?

alvast bedankt voor de hulp!!!


Groetjs


L.

----------


## christel1

Heb je ondertussen je regels al gehad ? Zie dat deze post er toch al een tijdje opstaat en er nog niet op gereageerd is ? 
Als je nog eens denkt dat je onveilige seks gehad hebt, ga dan direct naar de apotheek in de buurt en vraag naar de morning after pil, beter dat dan ongerust te zijn. Hiervoor heb je zelfs in België nog geen voorschrift nodig. Alles beter dan met stress te zitten voor een eventuele zwangerschap. En je kan je pilstrip altijd stoppen als je niet zeker bent en je maandstonden gewoon laten doorkomen. Veel succes en hopelijk geen onprettig nieuws en wees voorzichtig.

----------


## unite

christel idd ik lees nupas deze post en hoopt dat de persoon wel geholpen is geworden.. anyhow...success verder.

----------

